#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  WWII Historical Sites

## danno5

I'm traveling to the Philippines the end of this month, and want to do some sightseeing of WWII historical sites. Any recommendations for particular tours or tour companies you have used?

thanks in advance!

----------


## forreachingme

Some place in Manila you will find the biggest US cemetery outside US, google shall know where...

I guess Correguidor, this are few islands outside Manila Bay where battles to protect Manila took place, but may be it was Japanese against Pinoys...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Danno: I fully agree with forreaching regarding the US cemetery in Manila. It's a fascinating place and, since it is maintained by the US, is in great condition.

I was going to do a long response, but I did a Google search first, and there is simply tons of information there, including critiques of tour companies, reviews of sites of interest, etc. I have lived here for almost two decades, and my information is dated compared to what is available on the web. Be advised it's a one site a day kind of country....distance, travel and traffic will slow you up.

----------


## danno5

thanks, guys. Yea, I have looked on the web, but thought if someone here had a personal experience it might be a better recommendation.  I saw a bunch of info on Correguidor....but nothing on the cemetery, so thanks for that.

Given your comment, Davis, any thought about taking a formal tour vs hiring a car and driver and going it on my own?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Well, for the Corregidor tour, you will need to use a tour company. Sun Cruises does one, but there are others. They are probably all alike.

Depending on your budget, The Manila Hotel is right on Manila Bay, and close to the ferry terminal you will use to get to Corregidor. In the original portion of the hotel is the MacArthur Suite, which is a fifth-floor penthouse where MacArthur lived from 1935-41 when he was military adviser to the Philippine Government. It contains a variety of artifacts and is quite interesting. I managed to get a tour years ago. If you are a hotel guest, might be possible? I was told the suite rents for $1500 a night, and almost all clients are Japs.

The US Embassy is very close to the Manila Hotel, and the original Chancery building was there during WW2. The flagpole still shows bullet holes. Forget a tour.....

The war cemetery is a must go. Rent a car and driver. It's in Manila, so shouldn't be hard to get to if you pick your traffic times.

Google Intramuros. Interesting area, also near the Manila Hotel, with WW2 history.

The Battle of Manila in early 1945 pretty much totally destroyed the city of Manila. Estimates are that in under a month, more of Manila was destroyed than London during the entire war. Thus, there is little remaining to see.

----------


## danno5

great info, Thanks Davis!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

i cant add much more to what davis has already said , i never went to corrigidor because i was with the wife and kids and they werent all that interested, i think it would be worth a look though. intramuros is definately worth a look. for a quirky hotel i manila  stay at the H20 ( google it) sun cruises also does a sunset tour of manila bay

----------


## danno5

thanks BLD!

----------


## katie23

I agree that H2O hotel is both quirky and nice. It's near the US Embassy too. The Manila  Hotel is grand and historical, but very pricey, IMO, but it's okay if you've got the budget for it. Another hotel option is the Microtel Hotel (of the Wyndham group), it's 3 or 4 stars, I think. It's near the SM Mall of Asia (a very large mall), Manila Bay, the airport (~20 min) and a short taxi ride to Intramuros.  You can also look into Heritage Hotel and Kabayan Hotel - they are in that vicinity. If you're in the Manila area, see Intramuros and the American cemetery. I have to warn you though, that traffic in Manila is horrible. If you need more help, you can PM me - I'm a native of the country.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Some place in Manila you will find the biggest US cemetery outside US, google shall know where...
> 
> I guess Correguidor, this are few islands outside Manila Bay where battles to protect Manila took place, but may be it was Japanese against Pinoys...


My old man was captured on Corregidor Island and returned with a bunch of his buddies after the War to piss on Jap graves out there.  :Very Happy:

----------


## danno5

thanks, Katie

----------


## katie23

Microtel and Heritage hotels are mid-range, while Kabayan hotel is more of a budget hotel, I think.  The area of Microtel, Heritage or Kabayan is good because it's accessible - near the airport, LRT & MRT, Manila Bay, Mall of Asia (lots of food choices there) and lots of nice restos (there's a seafood market) near the mall. For Corregidor, I don't know if the tours require O/N stays, since it's a bit far from Manila. If it's a day tour, I think it's doable, but you'll be pressed for time - best to use an organized tour, as they say. If you want to go to a beach on a nearby island (and not fly), you can go to Puerto Galera, it's ~1.5 hr ferry ride from the Batangas city port.  There are some WWII sites in Los Banos, Laguna (it's a university town, the uni was built during the American period). Some US & Filipino soldiers were burned in Baker Hall, a gym type of building. There are other places with WWII significance in that town, but they're not famous, so only locals know about them. Los Banos is ~2 hrs south of Manila by car or bus.  For a true Manila experience, ride the LRT or MRT during rush hour. It will be jampacked with all kinds of people.  :Very Happy:   Thank you in Filipino/Tagalog is "salamat".  The reply to that is "walang anuman" (it's nothing).  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Never seen a Filipina on this site before, what brought you to TD? Do you live in Manila?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Microtel and Heritage hotels are mid-range, while Kabayan hotel is more of a budget hotel, I think.  The area of Microtel, Heritage or Kabayan is good because it's accessible - near the airport, LRT & MRT, Manila Bay, Mall of Asia (lots of food choices there) and lots of nice restos (there's a seafood market) near the mall. For Corregidor, I don't know if the tours require O/N stays, since it's a bit far from Manila. If it's a day tour, I think it's doable, but you'll be pressed for time - best to use an organized tour, as they say. If you want to go to a beach on a nearby island (and not fly), you can go to Puerto Galera, it's ~1.5 hr ferry ride from the Batangas city port.  There are some WWII sites in Los Banos, Laguna (it's a university town, the uni was built during the American period). Some US & Filipino soldiers were burned in Baker Hall, a gym type of building. There are other places with WWII significance in that town, but they're not famous, so only locals know about them. Los Banos is ~2 hrs south of Manila by car or bus.  For a true Manila experience, ride the LRT or MRT during rush hour. It will be jampacked with all kinds of people.   Thank you in Filipino/Tagalog is "salamat".  The reply to that is "walang anuman" (it's nothing).


Danno: Corregidor tours are an all day affair, but do not require an overnight stay. Puerto Galera is probably only an hour ferry ride from Batangas pier, if you get on one of the smaller, faster, ferries, but it will take you over two hours to get to the pier from Manila - maybe 2.5. I drive Manila/Batangas all the time and it's 1.5 hours to my house from Manila, and I'm a good 30 minutes north of the pier.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Beach Option: Daily temps right now are 22-28 degrees. Good weather for touring around, but way too cold (for me at least) for the beach.

----------


## katie23

@Davis: I'm researching for a backpacking trip later this year. Entry point Bangkok, exit HCMC.  I came across this forum when I was searching for info on how to cross the Kap Cheong border to Cambodia (I posted a question in the Cambodia forum - if you have info which will help, it will be much appreciated).  I plan to enter through BKK (have gone to BKK & Ayutthaya in separate trips) so I'm familiar with the BKK area. From BKK, I will go to the Mae Sot/Myawaddy border & explore the border town. I don't need a visa for Myanmar since MM lifted its visa restrictions for Filipinos effective 04 Jan this year. Then from Mae Sot, I plan to travel east to Surin, then cross border to Cambodia. In Siem Reap, I'll meet with friends (fellow Pinoys) and we'll be travelling together until we exit through Ho Chi Minh City. I'm from Laguna.  :Smile:  Whereabouts do you live?

@danno: The travel times that I quoted is by public transport. I don't have a car and always travel by bus, so those are the travel times that I know. If you have a car or driver, then of course, travel will be shorter.  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Sounds like a great trip. I can't help much, as it's been a long time since I lived in Thailand or down along the Cambodian border. TD information is certainly more up to date than my memories. I live in Lipa City, Batangas. Been here almost 18 years. About 7 years in Manila, then down here since 2003.

----------


## katie23

> ^Sounds like a great trip. I can't help much, as it's been a long time since I lived in Thailand or down along the Cambodian border. TD information is certainly more up to date than my memories. I live in Lipa City, Batangas. Been here almost 18 years. About 7 years in Manila, then down here since 2003.


We're practically neighbors!  :Smile:  I live near Calamba, Laguna. I'm preparing for this great backpacking trip - itinerary, finances, etc.  Looking out for Cebu Pac promo flights - I know some guys here scoff at CP, but it's gotten me out of country and back, they have lots of promos, and they fly out of Manila (hassle to go to Clark), so I'm sold. All the best to you and your family!  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Yep, Calamba's right next door. Have a great trip! I've got to start working on another trip but with the twins in La Salle, have to wait until summer break.

----------


## Boon Mee

> @Davis: I'm researching for a backpacking trip later this year. Entry point Bangkok, exit HCMC.  I came across this forum when I was searching for info on how to cross the Kap Cheong border to Cambodia (I posted a question in the Cambodia forum - if you have info which will help, it will be much appreciated).  I plan to enter through BKK (have gone to BKK & Ayutthaya in separate trips) so I'm familiar with the BKK area. From BKK, I will go to the Mae Sot/Myawaddy border & explore the border town. I don't need a visa for Myanmar since MM lifted its visa restrictions for Filipinos effective 04 Jan this year. Then from Mae Sot, I plan to travel east to Surin, then cross border to Cambodia. In Siem Reap, I'll meet with friends (fellow Pinoys) and we'll be travelling together until we exit through Ho Chi Minh City. I'm from Laguna.  Whereabouts do you live?
> 
> @danno: The travel times that I quoted is by public transport. I don't have a car and always travel by bus, so those are the travel times that I know. If you have a car or driver, then of course, travel will be shorter.


When you get there you'll discover 99.9% of the Vietnamese refer to it as Saigon.  :Smile:

----------


## November Rain

> I'm traveling to the Philippines the end of this month, and want to do some sightseeing of WWII historical sites.





> I came across this forum when I was searching for info on how to cross the Kap Cheong border to Cambodia (I posted a question in the Cambodia forum - if you have info which will help, it will be much appreciated). I plan to enter through BKK (have gone to BKK & Ayutthaya in separate trips) so I'm familiar with the BKK area. From BKK, I will go to the Mae Sot/Myawaddy border & explore the border town. I don't need a visa for Myanmar since MM lifted its visa restrictions for Filipinos effective 04 Jan this year. Then from Mae Sot, I plan to travel east to Surin, then cross border to Cambodia. In Siem Reap, I'll meet with friends (fellow Pinoys) and we'll be travelling together until we exit through Ho Chi Minh City.


Clicked on this thread hoping it was a picture thread. Both Danno's and Katie's trips sound very interesting. Any chance of a picture thread, either of you, when your trips are completed?  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

@ Boon Mee: Yes, I know.  :Smile:  I've been to Saigon in 2005, with my Viet mom (am half Fil, half Viet).  Mom's family is from the south and she was never "conquered" by the North, since she fled before that. (now that's another long story to tell) The trip this year will be my second time in SGN. I'll be staying with an aunt there.  

@ November Rain: The backpacking trip is scheduled for late this year.  I'm just planning it now when I have more time, and I'm watching out for the flight promos (and need to determine how many days I can spend travelling vs. the vacation days that I have, etc).  I traveled during the Christmas break to Bali for a short trip, but I don't know if anyone would be interested in that? 

@Davis: ahh, La Salle.  Pricey school.  We, the poor (but smart) kids had to go to UP. lol Where do you plan to go during summer break? Some friends of mine booked Cebu Pac flights for May (during the seat sale this week).  They got a good deal, methinks.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Not sure where I'm going yet. A very close friend is having his 70th birthday in Bali, where he has lived for many years. Might do that. Also have friends in Bangkok that I am overdue to visit.

Nothing wrong with UP. Your English is far better than many Americans I know - but, that would be the Vietnamese heritage coming through - a number of my friends are married to Vietnamese - and they are a scary smart group of ladies.

----------


## November Rain

> I traveled during the Christmas break to Bali for a short trip, but I don't know if anyone would be interested in that?


If you have pics, we would  :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

> If you have pics, we would


The site has an interest throughout Asia and many folk holiday in Bali. I agree with NR a pic thread would be great.

----------


## CalEden

> @Davis: I'm researching for a backpacking trip later this year. Entry point Bangkok, exit HCMC.  I came across this forum when I was searching for info on how to cross the Kap Cheong border to Cambodia (I posted a question in the Cambodia forum - if you have info which will help, it will be much appreciated).  I plan to enter through BKK (have gone to BKK & Ayutthaya in separate trips) so I'm familiar with the BKK area. From BKK, I will go to the Mae Sot/Myawaddy border & explore the border town. I don't need a visa for Myanmar since MM lifted its visa restrictions for Filipinos effective 04 Jan this year. Then from Mae Sot, I plan to travel east to Surin, then cross border to Cambodia. In Siem Reap, I'll meet with friends (fellow Pinoys) and we'll be travelling together until we exit through Ho Chi Minh City. I'm from Laguna.  Whereabouts do you live?
> 
> @danno: The travel times that I quoted is by public transport. I don't have a car and always travel by bus, so those are the travel times that I know. If you have a car or driver, then of course, travel will be shorter.


Katie23, Near Surin/Burriam is Thailand's best preserved ancient temple complex Phnom Rung. It will only take a couple of hours to tour. It's on top of a large plateau and offers some nice views of the surrounding area.

----------


## katie23

> Katie23, Near Surin/Burriam is Thailand's best preserved ancient temple complex Phnom Rung. It will only take a couple of hours to tour. It's on top of a large plateau and offers some nice views of the surrounding area.


@CalEden: I don't know if I will be able to tour around Surin/Buriram, since I might just spend O/N there from a long bus travel, and I plan to get a guesthouse near the city center.  Is Phnom Rung near the center of Surin (walk or short tuktuk ride), or do I have to ride a bus for it? I won't have a bike/motorbike/car, and will be travelling cheaply.  I'm a working-class Asian girl and not a rich farang.  :Razz:  With my mixed heritage, I can pass for local in any SEA country, so I don't get harassed by the natives.   I don't take many pics but maybe my legs have been featured in some random guy's vacation pics, as I tend to wear shorts.  :Razz:   But anyway, thanks for the tip abt PR and I'll see if I can squeeze in a tour as it sounds interesting.  

@November Rain: I'll see what I can do re: a pic thread.  How does one post pics here? Simple upload or do I have to use a pic hosting site like photobucket? Is there a maximum file size for the pics?  Since I'm a girl, I don't take pics of other girls' legs or bums. lol I can include my legs in shorts, if anyone is interested.. haha...  But now that I know that leg or bum pics are popular here, I'll take note of it and try to include some in my next trip.  :Razz:

----------


## November Rain

> How does one post pics here?


There's a tutorial how to host them here 

https://teakdoor.com/how-to-use-stuff...with-pics.html

A couple of other tutorials in that part of the newbie section (bottom of the board as you scroll down), too. I don't use photobucket, but it is a pain in the proverbial uploading them to the gallery on here, so you may prefer to use photobucket yourself.






> Since I'm a girl, I don't take pics of other girls' legs or bums


Snap on both. The blokes tend to forgive us that, if our pics and narrative are interesting enough.






> lol I can include my legs in shorts, if anyone is interested..


I'm sure they would be, but the present female member who posts her own body selfies everywhere might get jealous...  :Wink: 






> But now that I know that leg or bum pics are popular here, I'll take note of it and try to include some in my next trip.


I'm sure that would be appreciated  :Very Happy: 

If you can get round the photo thing, I look forward to your threads .

----------


## danno5

Hey, Katie and Davis,

Any thoughts on Taal Volcano? is it worth a day trip from Manila?

thanks again for the help!

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^It's pretty neat. It's not real far from where both Katie and I live; I go up to Tagayty for the day every now and again. Tagayty is a pretty neat little city up in the mountains and the views down to Taal volcano and lakes is spectacular. It's a good day trip.

----------


## danno5

great, thanks!

----------


## danno5

Another one for Davis and Katie…..any other trips like Taal you would recommend? I have about 8 days (plus 2 travel days) in the Philippines - was thinking 4-5 in Manila doing day trips (Corridgor, Taal, and another day with the cemetery, old spanish section, etc), and 3-4 on Borocay. Don't really need to do the beach, just have heard a lot of great things about Borocay to want to check it out.If other great sightseeing stuff could easily be convinced to skip the beach (I can pop up to Phuket from where I live in Malaysia pretty easily). 


many thanks again for the advice - I'll owe both of you a beer if we ever meet up!

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I haven't been to Boracay in years, and it's much more built up now. But I think that would make a nice change of pace for a few days. You've pretty much got the Manila area covered. Let's see what Katie has to say if she pops up. But, check the weather down there - it's freezing here.

----------


## katie23

If you like touring university campuses, there's a UP (University of the Philippines) campus in Diliman, Quezon City, which is in north Metro Manila.  There's also one in the south, near my area, which is UPLB (more provincial & scenic).  Both are beautiful campuses, IMO. But then, I'm biased, since I'm an alumna. lol If you're into seeing coeds in shorts, you'll see them there. lol (This is just based on what I've seen/read from the guys in other pic threads).   :Razz:  

If you're the mountaineering type, you can hike up Taal Volcano if it's not acting up during that time. You can hire a boat to get you to the volcano.  There are also horses for hire if you don't want to hike.  Tagaytay should be nice & breezy in late Jan or early Feb. Boracay is a good choice, though it might be too cold for the beach right now. But if you're used to winter, then you should be fine.

I'm out of ideas for tonight. I'm getting frustrated with loading the pixxie thingy.  I was a member of another forum & it's easier to load pics there.  With my slow connection and impatience tonight, it's just Grrrr.... 

 Re: a meet-up, that would be great, I think.  :Smile:  If Davis is okay, then I'm cool with it.  When I visited KL, I met up with a friend from that other forum and we had lunch together. We met up in the Central Train station, I was toured in Chinatown, and we ended up in Central Market amongst the souvenirs.   :Smile: 

@Davis - hey, if we will meet up with Danno, I would prefer Alabang, specifically Festival mall.  It's easy for me to commute there.  (You mentioned going to Alabang in another thread.) I could meet you guys for a bit, then leave you to your mantalk.  Then I'll do my errands and shopping.  Two birds with one stone - I've been looking for an excuse to go to Festival mall.  :Razz:  But I can only do it on a weekend, as I work weekdays.  (Aside: it's a bit too cold for my tastes now - my tropical bones are chilled here in Laguna.  Must be cold up there too in Lipa.) 

@November Rain - this pic posting is more challenging than I thought. I uploaded the pics to photobucket, and I tried to link one pic, but it didn't show up.  Grrr....     

Can anyone tell me, in simple non-geeky terms, how to link a file from a hosting site like photobucket? I'm not the most techie of peeps.  The tutorial by KM is one that uses the TD gallery (on the 1st page). I'm too tired to read the other pages on that thread, given my slow connection.  :Sad:   Thanks a bunch.

----------


## katie23

Now I've thought of more options:

If you're in the north, you can go to
Vigan, Ilocos Sur (old historical town, UNESCO site)
Paoay Church in Paoay, Ilocos Norte
Don Mariano Marcos State University (if you like unis)
Angeles City (girlie bars), SM mall in Angeles
Central Luzon State University (CLSU), Luisita Mall in Tarlac
Subic in Zambales
Corregidor island (day tour by ferry from Manila)

If you're going to be Manila-based, these are good for day trips:
UP Diliman campus, Quezon City (near Trinoma mall & SM North EDSA mall)
Cawit, Cavite (Phil. History stuff - house of Emilio Aguinaldo)
Pila, Laguna (small town with old preserved houses)
Pagsanjan Falls (there are touts for girlies & children, I've heard)
Panguil Ecopark
Caliraya Lake
Hidden Valley in Alaminos, Laguna
Jose Rizal House/Museum in Calamba, Laguna (Phil. history)
Tagaytay City & Taal Volcano
UP Los Banos campus

If you're into trekking or mountaineering, you could go to mountains in Batangas, Laguna, Rizal or Quezon, but you'd need a guide.

If you're going to Tagaytay, the Taal Vista Hotel offers great views.  They have a resto and you can dine al fresco and enjoy the view.  There's also Josephine's restaurant, which is along the highway, also has good views. There's also a lookout/overlooking-the-lake type of place where there are mini restaurants and bars (but no girlies) - I don't know the name of the place but I've been there before. Maybe Davis knows.  There's also the "Palace in the Sky", which was a resthouse of the Marcoses in Tagaytay.  Now it's more of a people's park, and a bit rundown (sad, because it could be a good place if they maintained it).  

For islands and beaches, you can try
Puerto Galera (1-hr by ferry from Batangas)
Palawan (travel by ferry from Manila or by plane)
Boracay
Cebu (with girlie bars as I've seen in Wu's thread)
Bohol
Guimaras (small island but good beaches)
(I don't know the girlie situation in the other islands)

The past 2 weeks have been too cold for beach weather, and mostly cloudy too.  It's like tropical winter.  But if you really want to go to the islands and the beach, then go for it.  :Smile: 

Some of the places that I've mentioned for the day trips can be combined in one day as they're near each other, but it would take some planning.  

As one poster said, get googling! Cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## danno5

Thanks, Katie, now I have some work to do! Not really interested in universities or shopping malls. Girlie bars, well......not as a destination or my reason to go to a local (I hear Angeles is useless otherwise....). But a lot of other good suggestions.

By the way, I am from the northeast US - on a good day the ocean may get up to 18 degrees or so...and air temps in the high 20's sounds perfect to me! I've been in Malaysia for 5 years now and I am still not used to the hot weather! So these temps sound like great beach weather to me!

----------


## katie23

If you plan to stay 4-5 days in Manila, then you can also choose to stay at a hotel in Ermita or Malate, Manila. That area is near Intramuros, Manila Bay, US Embassy, Rizal Park. It's also near a large mall, Robinson's Ermita, and many pubs and girlie bars. Intramuros and the US cemetery can be done in a day, I think.

The reason I pointed out universities is that I have a friend who's into visiting universities and museums in an area, so I thought that might be your thing. I mentioned a lot of malls, because after a whole day of sightseeing in the heat, it's nice to relax in some airconditioned goodness. Also, I'm a girl, so I try to visit the malls in every new place that I go to.  :Smile:  

Another alternative to staying 5 days in Manila is that you can spend 2-3 days in Manila and another few days in a mountain resort in Batangas or Laguna. They have pools and hot springs. Then you can spend the rest of the days in an island resort. Most of the places that I've mentioned for day trips are south of Manila, and in Laguna province (which is my turf). So those places are maybe 30-45 min away by car.  You get to breathe fresh mountain air and get away from noisy and polluted Manila. (Like Davis, I don't like Manila and I only go there for important errands or big-time shopping.)  Tagaytay & Taal is a short distance away from Laguna too. Depending on your budget, I could recommend some resorts.

Some of those resorts are:
88 Hotspring Resort and Spa (owned by Koreans) - pricey, but very nice - went there for day trip via company outing and facilities are great, with pools of diff water temp
Dona Jovita Garden Resort - haven't been there but looks nice from outside
Splash Mountain Resort or Splash Oasis Resort; Splash Oasis is new & nicer but a bit pricier, from same owner
Sol y Viento Mountain Resort - haven't been there but good reviews from colleagues
Monte Vista Resort Hotel - more family friendly, lots of water slides

You could also check out Villa Escudero. It's a mountain resort in Tiaong, Quezon. There are pools, and in the afternoon there are cultural shows (native dances and similar stuff). I went there for a day trip via company outing and it was great too.  

If you want to go to Puerto Galera, the Batangas city port is easy to reach from Laguna or Quezon. You can also opt to stay at one of the resorts or hotels in Tagaytay and make it your base in the south. From Batangas, Cavite or Laguna, it's easy to get to Manila if you have to go to the pier (for Palawan) or airport for Palawan, Cebu, Boracay or Bohol. 

If you need a driver to bring you around, I could recommend some too. I know of some guys who have car/van rental businesses. One is the hub of a colleague, another the driver of a school service. I could get in touch with them and you'll be with a reputable driver. If they're not available personally, they know guys who are in the same business. I think it would be better to hire a south-based driver versus a Manila-based driver, since they're from the area already, they know those places, and speak good English!  :Smile:  

Re: temp, it's in the 20s now, and too cold for me, either for pools or beach. But if you're from the NE USA, then it should be ideal for you. Yes, Malaysia is hotter than here at the moment.  

Disclaimer: I am not affiliated with any of these resorts or these car/van rental businesses.  I'm just here to help, and putting out all these information since I'm a local and the info might be useful to people who want to travel in these areas.

----------


## danno5

Did the Corridgor Island tour today….it was great! Just wish we had more time there (many of the stops were rushed) … probably would have been better to stay overnight and do a 2 day tour. 

Off to do Taal tomorrow…and a city tour on Friday. I'll post some photos next week when I get back home..!

----------


## katie23

Glad you're enjoying your trip. Cheers and happy safe travels!  :Smile:

----------


## November Rain

> I'll post some photos next week when I get back home..!


Looking forward to it  :Smile:

----------


## forreachingme

Tagaytay, Taal is definitely a nice spot near Manila, i live at the foot of it in Laguna.

----------

